
Trakt discovers data breach from December 2014 - xendoqdo
Email from Trakt:<p>We are contacting you today because we have learned of a data breach that occurred back in December 2014. The breach involved some of your personal information such as username, email and encrypted password. Although this happened in 2014, we only recently discovered this, and wanted to promptly provide notice as part of our commitment to your privacy.
======
arthurfm
More details:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/07/trakt_hit_by_php_ex...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/07/trakt_hit_by_php_exploit_in_2014_app_users_deets_explosed_but_thankfully_payment_info_not_part_of_the_data_leak/)

------
databreacher
What is this? I got the same mail

